# Un poco del malecon de miraflores y sus obras



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

Aca me di un tiempo para tomar unas cuantas fotos del malecon de la marina y malecon cisneros, espero poder tomar mas en los proximos dias









esto es al lado del francesco, donde estan construyendo un edificio esbelto

























un edificio bastante grande, medio raro nomas, justo frente al parque henri dunant 









mas edificios este frente al colector de sedapal que ya es hora que lo muden









un edificio frente al parque grau









un poco mirando hacia pardo, ese edificio ya esta en acabados









este terreno deberian venderlo, antes era un restaurante algo de martin fierro, hace ufff









esta casa que estaba asi hace años, la han acomodado para hacer tipo lofts para artistas, a mi me disgusta... 









mirando hacia la calle 7 de junio y berlin, hacia por alla tambien se construye









este edificio esta frente al itzhak rabin, que ya esta casi para ser entregado









frente a las canchas del terrazas, ya terminaron este edificio









la nueva cancha sintetica del terrazas









mirando hacia el faro, se ve el edificio que estan construyendo en el puente villena









esta casa ya esta desentonando hace años y creo que ya deberian tirarla abajo

espero les guste y a ver si pongo mas fotos en estos dias


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, me encanta Miraflowers, es tan... lindo!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Se nota que hay harta construcción en Miraflores. Bravazas las fotos.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

incluso la zona de santa cruz esta rcibiendo inversiones, ya que varios solares seran edificios de departamentos.


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos! veo que miraflores aun mantiene el aire de lima de antaño! cuanto estan los departamentos por ahi? 120 mil o menos?


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Caramba, como se construye en Miraflores, varios edificios construyendose al mismo tiempo, buenas fotos y esperamos ver más


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

AussieTank said:


> muy buenas las fotos! veo que miraflores aun mantiene el aire de lima de antaño! cuanto estan los departamentos por ahi? 120 mil o menos?


por el parque Tradiciones hay uno donde hay depas a partir de 64.000 dolores.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Muy buen aporte, gracias por compartir tus fotos. La construccion avanza y avanza en Miraflores. 

Creo que deberias poner estas fotos en Proyectos y avances de construccion en Lima.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

cuantas construcciones en Miraflores!!! que bien ah!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Varios de los edificios construidos se ven más contemporáneos. Buen punto.


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Bus said:


> por el parque Tradiciones hay uno donde hay depas a partir de 64.000 dolores.


Bacan!! son parte del proyecto mi vivienda o son privados? escuche que uno puede comprar casas por medio de mi vivienda y tienen buenas oportunidades si vives en el extranjero para comprarlas.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

esta mostraso esas tomas , te felicito


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Buenísimas las fotos, Manuel, gracias por postearlas. Me gustó el edificio blanco frente al Terrazas, y las canchas nuevecitas con el farol por detrás, muy bonitos.

¿Por casualidad sabes si en alguna de estas fotos sale la cuadra 10 del Malecón de la Marina? Supuestamente hay dos edificios iguales, quizá ya viejitos. Tengo interés en verlos.

Saludos...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què bien que sigan construyendo. Chèveres fotos.*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chevere thread, edificios en construcción por doquier. Esta es la mejor foto del thread para mi:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Lo mismo creo yo..*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Eso que no ha puesto todos. Buen thread manuel.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

AussieTank said:


> Bacan!! son parte del proyecto mi vivienda o son privados? escuche que uno puede comprar casas por medio de mi vivienda y tienen buenas oportunidades si vives en el extranjero para comprarlas.


yo que se, pero quzias tb mi vivienda este involucrado en eso, ya que el bomo de construccion de los ultimosa años es debido a los incentivos que ha estado dando el estado.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bastante construccion en Miraflores. Buenas las fotos ! hay bastantes depas con vista al mar, me pregunto desde que precio se pueden encontar !?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

hay si esta el boom de la construccion por cierto a cuant esta el m2 alli???


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

AussieTank said:


> Bacan!! son parte del proyecto mi vivienda o son privados? escuche que uno puede comprar casas por medio de mi vivienda y tienen buenas oportunidades si vives en el extranjero para comprarlas.


En el malecón de Miraflores *no* hay proyectos Mi Vivienda. Son todos de empresas privadas.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

asi es, no hay ningun mi vivienda, el m2 es bastante variable, mucho depende de la ubicacion del departameno (sea malecon de la marina, cisneros o de la reserva, este ultimo es mas caro), el tipo de acabados que se maneja, etc... pero mas o menos creo que va entre 700$ y lo mas caro que he llegado a escuchar ha sido 1200$ pero probablemente haya mas caros, por lo cual no entran dentro del credito mi vivienda, la vista muy bien lo vale


----------

